# Need hood alignment help on a 65



## oldtexasgoat (Apr 23, 2008)

Does anyone have any tips or tricks to aligning a hood? I have looked at all of the restoration and body manuals I have and none have anything on hood alignment.
I have a 65 that the left rear is high and the hinge seems to be bottomed out and won't go any lower. Could the hinge or spring be bad? I've about ran out of patience and haven't improved anything.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine does the same thing and I have new hinges. I've always had to push the one rear corner down.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

You may need to elongate the holes for the bolts that hold the hinge to the fender to let it drop down further.


----------



## oldtexasgoat (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone. As it turns out the hinges were shot! I bought a pair of the latest heavy duty ones from Ames Performance along with new springs. The rivets were bad on both hinges. It fixed the corner height problem. Now all I need to do is get the gaps all even. After shimming and getting the back edge straight I have a 1/4 gap on the right front and the left front hits the fender. The back sides are pretty close. I'm thinking I may need to loosen and move the entire front clip over 1/8 to the left. I think when someone disassmbled before they got in too big of a hurry putting it back together.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think you may need to move/adjust the front of each fender. If you move the front clip, the hindges are fixed to the clip, so if you move the clip over, the hood will move with it. There are also some little rubber wedges that go on the top of the inside edge of the fenders that will almost center the hood on the fenders when it's closed. Are those installed on yours?


----------



## oldtexasgoat (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah, the rubber blocks are in place. I think you are right though, I think I will be able to move the front edge of the fenders to get the alignment straight. Thanks.


----------

